# Apparently there's a furniture limit maybe



## Cryptade (Jan 1, 2018)

Well this is.. disappointing if it's true. I don't know if theres an actual limit or I'm doing something wrong?
I'm trying to place another item but the game tells me there's no room, but there's still big enough spaces to actually place the item down so I'm assuming I hit a limit? All items I try to put down are affected unless I remove another piece to replace. If I remove an item that only takes up one square I can put down an item that takes up four, so I know it's not based on how many squares are taken up



Spoiler: space and message


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, I don't see the message. Where is it?


----------



## Cryptade (Jan 1, 2018)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, I don't see the message. Where is it?



Do you mean the one under the spoiler (if it's showing up at all, mobile is a bit finicky)? Or do you mean where it is in the game (it's while decorating your campsite after you try to place an item supposedly over limit)? Sorry your question is a little vague for me ;o;


----------



## BunnyHunny (Jan 1, 2018)

Well that's interesting, I never got that message, but maybe my camp isn't as full.  

Going to have to test this. 


So yea, seems like there's a 40 item or so limit. Just tried it.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 2, 2018)

Yeah there’s a limit, which is lame cause I love having a ton of items out in my campsite. I’d routinely hit the furniture limit in my house in new leaf too


----------



## J087 (Jan 2, 2018)

One could argue that campers also need room to be placed inside the furniture matrix.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 2, 2018)

J087 said:


> One could argue that campers also need room to be placed inside the furniture matrix.



Well, they could also stand/sit outside of the camp, as they occassionally do. But yeah, I keep hitting the limit as well, which is rather disappointing because my camp is far from full (I‘ve placed a lot of little single square items on desks, like food).


----------



## Bcat (Jan 2, 2018)

there is a limit for furniture in your camp.  i hit it early on


----------



## procyonlotor (Jan 2, 2018)

This limit drives me nuts. It doesn't even matter how much free space there is to walk around. I've had it where there's tons of space for villagers to move through but because I had so many things on tables, it blocked me from finishing. Though I suppose the limit could be placed from a loading standpoint rather than movement through the camp.


----------



## Merol14 (Jan 3, 2018)

I hit the limit often, too, but i've seen ppl with it's camps packed all full. I think there could be a glitch that allows you to put more items than usual.
When I come across with them, I'll put a screenshot


----------



## likalaruku (Jan 3, 2018)

I hit the limit early on because I like to put food items on stackable surfaces. I hate the limit on the number of campers you can host at any given time too, but the limits are there for performance reasons. If you've ever decorated a house in The Sims or an MMORPG, you discover that the more stuff you add, the slower you game gets & the louder your desktop fan gets because it taxes the GPU & makes it run hot.


----------

